# quelle est la commande "précédent" sous safari ( éditeur de script ) ?



## johny12 (27 Mars 2008)

bonjour,


Je suis toujours à la recherche de script pour me faciliter la vie ^_^  et il me manque la commande "précédent"
quelle est elle ?

(et aussi accessoirement la touche "suivant svp    )

Merci de votre réponse.



MacBook Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz
Système 10.4.11


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Mars 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> bonjour,
> Je suis toujours à la recherche de script pour me faciliter la vie ^_^  et il me manque la commande "précédent"
> quelle est elle ?


Bonjour

&#8984;[ = Page précédente

&#8984;] = Page suivante

Barre des menus Safari/Historique

C'est ça que tu cherche?

A utiliser avec un keystroke en AppleScript.

@+


----------



## johny12 (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Voici le début de mon (nouveau) script / sur la base du précédent/


repeat
	activate application "Safari"

	tell application "System Events"
		tell application process "Safari"

			*bouton "précédent"/"suivant"*
			delay 150
		end tell
	end tell
end repeat

La commande serait donc :"keystroke "[" using command down ?

(j'ai déjà essayé:" keystroke "[" using command down "&#8592;" " mais il me remplace la flèche par "Å©")

/je suis toujours epoustouflé par la rapidété de réponse /


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Mars 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> /je suis toujours epoustouflé par la rapidété de réponse /


Les commandes sont l'équivalent des flèches en haut à gauche de Safari.

Si tu as navigué sur plusieurs pages dans la même fenêtre ça marche.

Si ce sont plusieurs fenêtres d'ouvertes, alors c'est par le N° de fenêtre (ou les noms) qu'il faut circuler.

De quelle façon tu as testé?


```
keystroke "]" using {command down}
```


----------



## johny12 (28 Mars 2008)

j'ai essayé, après avoir navigué un moment sur une même page, d'utiliser la commande:
"keystroke "]" using {command down}" 
( après bien sur avoir déjà ajouté la partie :"tell application safari etc ...") 
et la, problème: j'entend le signal sonor d'une commande qu'on ne peux pas effectuer ( le petit "tonc" habituel)

le script est donc:"
repeat
	activate application "Safari"

	tell application "System Events"
		tell application process "Safari"

			keystroke "]" using {command down}
			delay 150 
		end tell
	end tell
end repeat

celui la passe la compilation, contrairement a l'autre ou le "]" était remplacé par "&#8592;" " mais compilé en "Å©"

/beaucoup de "" ici ^^/

Alors, est-ce la bonne commande et je n'ai pas les bons logiciels ( extra suites ...^^) ou bien mon script qui est mal coordonné ?


----------



## quark67 (29 Mars 2008)

Le "bip" entendu serait-il lié au fait que tu utilises Safari 2 (raccourci clavier de la page précédente : *&#8984;&#8592;* si je me trompe pas) au lieu de Safari 3 (raccourci clavier : *&#8984;[*) ?

Dans ce cas, tu seras bloqué par l'éditeur de script de Tiger : il ne comprend pas l'unicode et transformera keystroke "&#8592;" using {command down} en keystroke "Å©" using {command down}. 

Tu peux t'en sortir de cette façon :
*set chaine to «data utxt2190» as Unicode text* (2190 est le code unicode de &#8592; en hexadécimal; voir la palette de caractères dans le menu saisie de la barre des menus).
puis 
*keystroke chaine using {command down}*
Il est important d'utiliser les caractères « et », et non pas le caractère " dans le code donné précédemment.


----------



## johny12 (29 Mars 2008)

Merci d'avoir répondu à un heure si tardive.

J'ai contourné le problème en télécharganr safari 1.0

(mais j'aimerait savoir comment trouver le code unitext pour les sigles svp)


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mars 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Merci d'avoir répondu à un heure si tardive.
> 
> J'ai contourné le problème en télécharganr safari 1.0
> 
> (mais j'aimerait savoir comment trouver le code unitext pour les sigles svp)


Tu ouvre Afficher la palette de caractères/Afficher (Tableaux des codes) 

C'est d'origine sur le Mac, les indications ci-dessus sont pour Leopard.

@+


----------



## quark67 (29 Mars 2008)

Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, cocher Palette de caractères dans l'onglet Menu Saisie de la préférence système International. 
Puis dans la barre des menus, cliquer sur le drapeau et choisir Afficher Palette de caractères.
Dans la fenêtre apparue, choisir Afficher : Tableau des codes &#9312;. Choisir l'onglet Unicode &#9313;. Trier par la colonne Unicode. Dans la colonne Fonction, chercher "Flèches" &#9314;. Ça affiche différentes flèches. Les 4 premières représentent les flèches du clavier &#9315;.
Sélectionner le cacactère dont on souhaite le code unicode hexadécimal. La réponse &#9317; se trouve dans Infos du caractère &#9316;.

Edit : le temps que je fasse la copie d'écran et tout le bazard, entrecoupé d'un chat avec une autre personne, et la réponse est déjà donnée par quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## johny12 (29 Mars 2008)

Merci pour cette information très clair

Encore une petite question ^^:" comme choisir un nombre au hasard entre 10 et 100 par exemple
set "nombre_au_hasard" to ???
delay "nombre_au_hasard"


----------



## quark67 (29 Mars 2008)

```
set x to (random number 50)
```
donne un nombre entier au hasard entre 0 et 50 inclus


```
set x to (random number 75[COLOR="Red"].0[/COLOR])
```
donne un nombre réel au hasard entre 0 et 75.0 inclus


```
set x to random number from 3.14 to 7.4
```
donne un nombre réel au hasard entre 3.14 et 7.4 inclus


----------



## johny12 (30 Mars 2008)

Merci


----------

